# επί ξύλου κρεμάμενος



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

[...] Για κάποιον που έχει μείνει φτωχός, μόνος και αβοήθητος, λέμε ότι έμεινε «επί ξύλου κρεμάμενος». Η φράση προέρχεται από τον ύμνο της Μεγάλης Πέμπτης «Επί ξύλου, βλέπουσα, κρεμάμενον, Χριστέ, (…) η σέ ασπόρως τεκούσα εβόα πικρώς». Ξύλο βέβαια είναι ο σταυρός, και στην εδραίωση της φράσης συνέβαλε και ο πασίγνωστός ύμνος της Μεγ. Παρασκευής «Σήμερον κρεμάται επί ξύλου ο εν ύδασι την γην κρεμάσας». Ασφαλώς η εικόνα του εσταυρωμένου Ιησού, βασανισμένου, σχεδόν γυμνού, εγκαταλειμμένου, έρχεται στο νου πολλών όταν χρησιμοποιούν την έκφραση. [...]
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/04/12/epiksylou/

Όχι «like Jesus (Christ) hanging from the cross».

Το λεξικό μου λέει:
*high and dry, out on a limb*

*high and dry
*without resources or help: _your family would be left high and dry by the death of the breadwinner_ (ODE)

Για το _out on a limb_ δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Εμένα μού φαίνεται άτοπο το _out on a limb_ για το _επί ξύλου κρεμάμενος_ ενώ το _high and dry_ είναι _right on the money_.


----------



## cougr (Apr 12, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον Helle και ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο νομίζω ότι μπορεί επίσης να ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα: 

hanging by a thread
left to his own devices
on his own
hung out/up to dry
in a precarious position/situation


----------



## cougr (Apr 14, 2012)

Και ως προς την έννοια του αδέκαρου θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "not a nickel to his name".

Sorry, just had to get that in.:)


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
go out on a limb, λεξιλογικώς.
Έχει διαφορά το _go_ από το _be_ out on a limb, αλλά και πάλι δεν μου φαίνεται κατάλληλο.


----------

